# Thanks alot California!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We sure appreciate that 70% of parents in and around Santa Monica have "opted out" of vaccinating and immunizing your children. This one is on you. I guess we should see a Shamen if we get the measles huh? I swear, if a celebrity told you to gouge your eyeballs out with a spoon and feed them to your dog you would do it........................Idiots.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

it's just measles...not HIV!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> it's just measles...not HIV!


But those people would probably be in favor of spreading HIV too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot, federal government, for opening the floodgates of diseased illegals who are bringing all sorts of diseases across the border.

Oh, and thanks, Merck. You sold MMR vaccines that not only failed to prevent disease but promoted it!

Ever get the feeling things are just stacked up against us, nowadays?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Whoa Whoa whoa....Back The truck up. Granted there are a lot of idiots here in CA but it is a small amount of soccer mommies with rich husbands, an Internet connection and waaaay too much time on their hands. We ain't all bad.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Fortunately, for most of us this one's easy to deal with. If one's own kids are vaccinated, the risk of them getting measles is very low. Not zero, but very low. (Much lower than the risk for unvaccinated children, which sorta blows up the 'vaccine promoting disease' story if you rely on actual evidence)

The *main* victims in this story are the unvaccinated kids. Yes, for most measles (and lets not forget mumps and rubella, which are also at risk for a comeback) is just unpleasant -- I"m sure that's a great comfort to the sick toddler, by the way -- but in a small proportion of the victims, the consequences are serious. Hearing loss, pneumonia, even encephalitis and death. When these kids grow up, it gets worse. Rubella in pregnant women often results in serious birth defects, and infertility from mumps in adult women is always a possibility. I'm not disgusted with those parents for putting me at risk, because I'm vaccinated. I'm annoyed with them mostly for letting some internet pseudoscience talk them into putting their kids at risk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SIDS Death Plausibly Linked to Vaccines in a 4-Month-Old Baby Boy

There's a danged good reason informed parents are afraid to have their children vaccinated. They are afraid they are going to be in that small percentage.

I don't know what to say, other than to point at the odds. Other than the flu shot, I am up to date on my shots.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> SIDS Death Plausibly Linked to Vaccines in a 4-Month-Old Baby Boy
> 
> There's a danged good reason informed parents are afraid to have their children vaccinated. They are afraid they are going to be in that small percentage.
> 
> I don't know what to say, other than to point at the odds. Other than the flu shot, I am up to date on my shots.


Going to that site or any similar site for the truth about vaccines is like going to a "I believe in Aliens" site to get proof on UFO's. Can you say biased.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Californians at their finest...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> We sure appreciate that 70% of parents in and around Santa Monica have "opted out" of vaccinating and immunizing your children. This one is on you. I guess we should see a Shamen if we get the measles huh? I swear, if a celebrity told you to gouge your eyeballs out with a spoon and feed them to your dog you would do it........................Idiots.


Vaccinate a commie for mommy and gag a *** for jesus.
Stupid conformists, this is on you. Your pea brained weak hypocrite ways have you poking the intelligent while you rot of your idolatry and radiation. It's you chicken people
Nobody cares about the pot pie machine anymore. The stupid just get crazier and more viscious. Flush. They don't even have brains anymore, just angry jelly as ugly as it is useless. 
What will give us greater peace and peace of mind there is no vaccine for. Duh. But you can't blame people for hating a stupid dirty kindergarden.

Here's killary lobbying for granny state but they mocked her:
With a snarky message on Twitter, Hillary Clinton has opened herself up to both suspicion and outright mockery, as fellow Twitter users wonder if the potential 2016 Democrat presidential candidate plans to enforce a "granny state" if elected.

Clinton waded into the debate over compulsory immunizations Monday, claiming in a tweet, "The science is clear &#8230; let's protect all our kids."

She followed it with the hashtag comment, "#GrandmothersKnowBest."

Read more at http://mobile.wnd.com/2015/02/hillarys-new-granny-state-buried-in-mockery/#x82gkqhAIwtbUy8W.99

But it is important to encourage all fergusons, dems, gays and illegals to.vaccinate fully for everything.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Going to that site or any similar site for the truth about vaccines is like going to a "I believe in Aliens" site to get proof on UFO's. Can you say biased.


Are you suggesting the parent is lying about what the doctor said? Or is it that any site that does not give glowing reports about vaccinations are not to be trusted?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Vaccinate a commie for mommy and gag a *** for jesus.
> Stupid conformists, this is on you. Your pea brained weak hypocrite ways have you poking the intelligent while you rot of your idolatry and radiation. It's you chicken people
> Nobody cares about the pot pie machine anymore. The stupid just get crazier and more viscious. Flush. They don't even have brains anymore, just angry jelly as ugly as it is useless.
> What will give us greater peace and peace of mind there is no vaccine for. Duh. But you can't blame people for hating a stupid dirty kindergarden.


What is your first language?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Denton said:


> SIDS Death Plausibly Linked to Vaccines in a 4-Month-Old Baby Boy
> 
> There's a danged good reason informed parents are afraid to have their children vaccinated. They are afraid they are going to be in that small percentage.
> 
> I don't know what to say, other than to point at the odds. Other than the flu shot, I am up to date on my shots.


"Anecdote" is not a singular form of the word 'Data". The guy doing the autopsy (who has no horse in this race) called it SIDS...which occurs in unvaccinated children as well as vaccinated ones. An *injury lawyer* found her a neurologist to write a report saying he thought it was the vaccines. Do you suppose the injury lawyer chooses an unbiased neurologist?

On the other hand, 1 in 10 kids with measles get ear infections (a percentage of which lead to permanent hearing loss). 1 in 20 kids who get measles will get pneumonia. 3 in 1000 kids who get measles will die of complications (pneumonia or encephalitis mostly). 80% of unvaccinated kids who get exposure to measles contract the disease. "They are afraid they will be in that small percentage" somehow doesn't apply to these stats, but I can't for the life of me figure out why. Illness and death rates in children have dropped *enormously* since vaccinations became widespread, yet somehow some people manage to believe that the vaccinations are more dangerous than not getting them. I see zero logic in their position.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

wait where did you find this 70% un-vaccinated children in Santa Moncia. As Marin County is listed as the highest place for Un-vaccinated kids and it has a 92% vaccination rate. The vaccinate vs not vaccinate debate is a important issue but at the same time don't blame all off California for a minority of people who are stupid, or read what a playmate bunny blames for her kids mental issues, and take that as fact. The truth is there are risks with getting a vaccination, however they are very small. But every now and then you will see a story of someone getting super sick or dying form the vaccination. And some people then say that instead of it being 1 in 20 million that has that problem its much higher and just hidden by the healthcare industry. Reality is vaccination is better then no vaccination, but unless you want the Feds to make a law the would force people to even if its against a religion then there will always be a small part of our population that is not vaccinated.

Also remember once you leave San Francisco, San Jose, LA, and San Diego the state goes Red very fast. And the people in the rest of California, get frustrated with how those 4 areas control the state.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, we don't do vacations and I damn sure ain't rich. The wife ain't no soccer mom driving a minivan either. Make your choice but try and force it on my kids and the will be blood shed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Spice said:


> "Anecdote" is not a singular form of the word 'Data". The guy doing the autopsy (who has no horse in this race) called it SIDS...which occurs in unvaccinated children as well as vaccinated ones. An *injury lawyer* found her a neurologist to write a report saying he thought it was the vaccines. Do you suppose the injury lawyer chooses an unbiased neurologist?
> 
> On the other hand, 1 in 10 kids with measles get ear infections (a percentage of which lead to permanent hearing loss). 1 in 20 kids who get measles will get pneumonia. 3 in 1000 kids who get measles will die of complications (pneumonia or encephalitis mostly). 80% of unvaccinated kids who get exposure to measles contract the disease. "They are afraid they will be in that small percentage" somehow doesn't apply to these stats, but I can't for the life of me figure out why. Illness and death rates in children have dropped *enormously* since vaccinations became widespread, yet somehow some people manage to believe that the vaccinations are more dangerous than not getting them. I see zero logic in their position.


OK, I will agree with you only because you bashed lawyers and the notion of professional witnesses in the same post. Big time kudos!!!!

However, you know there is a lot of information and accounts out there that would lead the inquisitive mind to be concerned.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> Well, we don't do vacations and I damn sure ain't rich. The wife ain't no soccer mom driving a minivan either. Make your choice but try and force it on my kids and the will be blood shed.


Just curious as to why you don't vaccinate?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, I will agree with you only because you bashed lawyers and the notion of professional witnesses in the same post. Big time kudos!!!!
> 
> However, you know there is a lot of information and accounts out there that would lead the inquisitive mind to be concerned.


Hah, taking pot shots at shady lawyers is the easy road, but sometimes it's gotta be done. 

I do know there are a lot of accounts out there. They led me to be inquisitive and concerned, in fact, so clearly I agree with you there. Being a professional biologist who does health education, I considered it my responsibility to the people I teach to give it a good, thorough look. I used the professional literature, since I have no confidence in random internet sites and know how to check the authors of published papers for credibility and potential bias due to funding. I looked for two things: statistical evidence of problems associated with vaccination vs. non-vaccination, and mechanisms that support claims of vaccine injury vs. claims of injury secondary to the diseases themselves. The stats evidence is Extremely clear that being vaccinated is safer than not. I can't speak of every single vaccination, but in sum, vaccinated people get sick less and have fewer serious complications. On the mechanism side, the main mechanism for vaccine injury (inclusions of mercury compounds) both don't apply to most modern vaccines and have been shown to have been grossly overstated by outright data manipulation by the researchers (the primary one had his medical license revoked for the fraud). Other mechanisms for vaccine injury are not well described biologically -- they kinda sound good when put in colloquial language but there's not real evidence for them. On the other hand, the mechanisms for the infections themselves causing pneumonia, hearing loss, brain damage through encephalitis, death, etc. are all quite clear.

So yes, I see why one would be concerned. But I looked, hard, with professional eyes; and I conclude that vaccinated people are very much safer on average than unvaccinated ones. Not perfectly safe; the world's not that way. But you're betting on the faster horse when you bet on vaccines to keep people healthy over avoiding vaccines.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The stats evidence is Extremely clear that being vaccinated is safer than not.





> So yes, I see why one would be concerned. But I looked, hard, with professional eyes; and I conclude that vaccinated people are very much safer on average than unvaccinated ones.


It's always gratifying when the average laymen like me is in agreement with someone who has a boatload of education and training on a subject!

This is also a prepper topic. It would be one thing if this were a closed nation, but it isn't. As it stands, disease-carrying illegals are being transported across the border and are being settled in all corners of the country. It's one thing to take an anti-vaccine stand in a nation of vaccinated people, but we are not that, anymore. It really is a matter of survival, now.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

With rare exceptions I would think the folks getting measles are unvaccinated, either by choice or by their parents choice. They ran a risk and are paying the consequences. I don't really see an issue.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting the parent is lying about what the doctor said? Or is it that any site that does not give glowing reports about vaccinations are not to be trusted?


I'm not suggesting that at all. Just because her doctor told her something it does not make it true. I know there are lots of suggestions, hunches, hypothesis that vaccines cause autism but there is not one scientifically proven case that it does.

Edit: I went back and read the whole thing so autism is not being claimed. But even if not, her claim has no bases in truth. When a doctor uses terms like "plausible" and "likely" it makes me suspicious. Those words prove nothing. Cause doubt yes, but prove nothing.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

warrior4 said:


> Just curious as to why you don't vaccinate?


Thr risk with the vaccine out weigh the benifit. Now as soon as that changes and that could be soon we will do it. There are a lot of thing that we are at no risk of getting so why get the vaccine. As we get closer to being a 3rd world country there is more reason to get some vacations.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So question...

If I've been vaccinated and my family has been vaccinated, do I need to worry? My understanding is that I'm covered and won't get the disease. I may carry it for a while. I may help spread it to other people that weren't vaccinated. But as far as MY health goes, I'm good, right?

If so. That means this "health crisis" only impacts the unvaccinated. So they chose not to get vaccinated and now they deal with those consequences. And if you ain't livin - you're dying. Problem solved.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

In AZ it's simple: You vaccinate yur kids or home school them. Tis the law, and it is wise.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you can require kids to weak seatbelts n bike helmets n car seats for safety, then why is it wrong to require vaccinations for a minor? Since they are not legal to consent to their own medical treatment, then why not make it mandatory.

We just had these diseases bottled up, exctinct, and now they are back...but not accidentially. they are back because foolish people thought they knew better (with their GED education) than doctors and scientists with 10 years of school. That's dumb in capital letters.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure this site is like your analogy to aliens...however: The 21 curious questions we're never allowed to ask about vaccines - NaturalNews.com


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SecretPrepper said:


> Thr risk with the vaccine out weigh the benifit. Now as soon as that changes and that could be soon we will do it. There are a lot of thing that we are at no risk of getting so why get the vaccine. As we get closer to being a 3rd world country there is more reason to get some vacations.


What risks are you concerned about? The other thing to consider is that there are some people who can't get a vaccine for medical reasons, allergies, life threatening side effects and the like. They rely on group immunity to stay healthy. Someone who doesn't get a vaccine exposes someone who CAN'T get a vaccine how it that fair to the person who wants to stay healthy but through no fault of their own is exposed to a preventable vaccinate-able disease? There's a reason why we're at a low or no risk of getting a lot of diseases, because of widespread vaccination. If you don't want the US to become like a 3rd world disease ridden place why not do everything in your power to prevent that, including vaccinate for preventable illnesses?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> What is your first language?


He speaks "OddAppleeze"...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> I'm sure this site is like your analogy to aliens...however: The 21 curious questions we're never allowed to ask about vaccines - NaturalNews.com


I don't have time because I'm at work but the first 4 questions are easily answered and I'm not a scientist. Although I play one on TV.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

There have been literally hundreds of peer reviewed papers written on the subject, NONE of which show that vaccinating children is more dangerous than not. 

Inquisitive minds with the education and research facilities to actually study the effects scientifically have looked into this thoroughly, and they find that it's safer to vaccinate the kids than not. In every instance. Bar none. 

To me, being curious and inquisitive is fine, but I might be curious about how a gun is put together but I am not going to pretend that I know more about the design and manufacturing of a gun than the designers at Smith & Wesson or Colt. 

Yeah, I know, it doesn't fit well with the "everybody is out to get us all the time" way of thinking, but you know what? Pretty much everybody reading this has been helped by modern medicine, and many of us would either be a cripple or dead if we didn't have access to it. The same type of research that saved our asses is being used to develop vaccines. 

Would we rather have polio? I am old enough to remember rooms full of iron lungs. Would we rather have smallpox? Would we rather have whooping cough? No. We wouldn't. 

I think you have the right to do whatever you want with your kids, but I also will have zero sympathy for any parent that loses a kid to a preventable disease... for the kid, yes, cause they didn't have a choice. For a parent? Absolutely not.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I still shake my head when I think of my hard-headed daughter when she arbitratily decided against getting the vaccine for cervical cancer. A vaccine for cancer, someting that doesn't just run in my family...it gallops! Yet she decided she knew better with her vast experience (I got shoes older than her.)

Klazy. The only vaccine I object to is the flu vaccine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Children will pay for stupid parents


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There have been literally hundreds of peer reviewed papers written on the subject, NONE of which show that vaccinating children is more dangerous than not.
> 
> Inquisitive minds with the education and research facilities to actually study the effects scientifically have looked into this thoroughly, and they find that it's safer to vaccinate the kids than not. In every instance. Bar none.
> 
> ...


But but but....everyone knows Dr. Jonas Salk was a shill for the government!!!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Children will pay for stupid parents


It is either that or removing even more parental control. I'll let parents make the decisions about their kids. I think not getting the kids vaccinated is stupid. I also think it is their decision, not mine.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a 10 hr drive back from NC today, listened to the XM Wilkow Majority today. The topic was immunization. Now my viewpoint on the subject was that he was trying to stir up emotion with reason to get callers on the subject and then try and debate them. His angle on it was that he does not immunize his kids, his reason is religious objections, but the real reason is that he does not want to do something the govt. is telling him he must do ie mandatory immunizations for attending school, feels it is stripping away his constitutional right. He feels that if his kids could be barred from school activities because they are not vaccinated, then the kids that have AIDS should be barred too. And if they are barred from school, then he wants his tax dollars back because his kids don't attend.

I was not buying what he was selling. It is a public health question and not a question of rights. His argument that because 90% of the population is immunized with the armour suit of immunization then his kids not being immunized should not be a threat to anyone except the un immunized. My question for him is what is HE doing to protect those that are not immunized but running his mouth? He tried bringing in the AIDS argument that did not make a lot of sense, that, to me was like comparing a pineapple to a grenade. The diseases for vaccination are highly contagious, AIDS? you gotta try pretty hard to get AIDS. You have a better chance of getting hepC. Or MERSA. And then he tried to bring in the non-immunized illegal alien kids argument, who is signing the consent form for them? Finally near the end of the show he brought in someone who made a clear case FOR immunization, but I had to shut down for a break and missed that part.

I will say most of the time I agree with what he says, but today he was in waaaaay over his head. We immunized for years, the diseases were pretty much eliminated and have resurfaced here due to relaxed immunization I suspect, there is no mercury in the product, no link to autism, debunked/discredited study, and yes some people can get sick due to the vaccine and it is NOT full proof. Neither are seatbelts in cars, so you stop wearing them because the govt mandates or because you believe they don't work? A matter of perception.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I posted this on Facebook a while ago In response to a friend who was unsure about vaccinations.

As a medical professional who genuinely doesn't give a shit if you get vaccinated or not because it doesn't put a single penny in my pocket either way I offer this.

Get vaccinated. There is ZERO reliable research that connects vaccinations to ANY medical conditions in normal children other than allergic reaction to components of the vaccine. PERIOD. Vaccines do NOT cause autism. If your child gets vaccinated and then shows signs of autism then they were autistic BEFORE vaccination and you just didn't pay enough attention, or wanted to try and blame the vaccination. 

Get vaccinated unless you have a legitimate medical condition, DIAGNOSED BY A DOCTOR THROUGH LABORATORY TESTING, that precludes you from doing so. When you get vaccinated it doesn't just protect you. It protects those around you as well, because you do not bring disease around them. You help protect those who are not vaccinated. You help eradicate diseases like polio and small pox (eliminated by vaccines) 

Stop being retarded. Stop refusing vaccine. And stop getting medical advice from daytime TV.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's probably time for the blame of measles get dumped on the criminal aliens invading our nation with the support of this regime then the people who don't vacinate.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Children who are not vaccinated by choice put at risk the lives of children who are unable to be vaccinated due to compromised immune systems.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> We sure appreciate that 70% of parents in and around Santa Monica have "opted out" of vaccinating and immunizing your children. This one is on you. I guess we should see a Shamen if we get the measles huh? I swear, if a celebrity told you to gouge your eyeballs out with a spoon and feed them to your dog you would do it........................Idiots.


We should opt out for allowing goofy liberals to bring massive numbers of infected illegal aliens across the border to vote for democrats and spread diseases. Some are drinking the liberal kool aid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son 1 was diagnosed with Leukemia at 5 years old. He went through a 3 year Chemo/Radiation Treatment Protocol and beat the shit out of Cancer. However, he missed some vaccines that his oncologist deemed to be dangerous when he had a compromised immune system so after he was considered "Cured" which is 7 years after treatments with no relapses...we never thought anything about his missed vaccines...until he enrolled in an out of state college and had to get caught up on the missed vaccines or they would not accept him. For some reason, the school system he was in from 6 years old to high school never asked us about the missed vaccines. 

He is now 23 soon to turn 24; healthy, strong, gainfully employed and a grown assed man. Couldn't be prouder and need to tell him more.

Just a story about vaccinations, my opinion doesn't much matter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When it comes down to it, this all started as a "parent's rights vs. state mandate" issue.
Parents took issue with a mandate that would inject a substance into their child.
Folks, I'm all about keeping my parental rights over my kids instead of giving them over to the state to deal with.
However, I will NOT jeopardize my child's life to make that stand.
My own? Sure. My kid's, never.

With all the back and forth on the subject, to me, it is still a matter of statistical probability.
The facts are clear, risk for health issues is higher in an un-vaccinated population than in a vaccinated one.
Even with the potential risks that concerned parents have brought up, my child has a better chance of a healthy life by receiving the vaccine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This, by a medical doctor.
How vaccine hysteria could spark totalitarian nightmare

Of course, I agree with her position on individual rights and all those things she says to support her position. I also see her points about all the other things that have occurred since vaccinations have been available.

I would still have my children vaccinated, were I to have any more.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't think it's quite fair to characterize people who don't vaccinate their kids as "idiots". There are very real medical risks associated with vaccination (some vaccines are riskier than others...I would never let my little girl get the HPV vaccination). It's every parent's right to weigh the risks against the potential benefits and make an informed decision regarding vaccination.

People act like vaccines are universally safe, effective, and without serious side-effects. They aren't. Vaccine developers for big drug companies like Merck have admitted that vaccines have contained cancer causing viruses like SV40, and other very harmful chemicals and preservatives. My child is vaccinated, but, I can see why many parents have elected not to trust companies like Merck with their children's health. Especially when our society has already established a fairly high degree of herd immunity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree, Charles. 

A few years ago, I was seeing this woman who was not only an MD but was a research scientist for the pharm industry. I remember how she was adamant about not allowing any young female family members not take that vaccine that is supposed to prevent cervical cancer. She made it clear it also could cause infertility. She warned me of this before anyone read about it on the internet.

Is she reliable as a doctor, researcher and woman? I would think she is.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Good stuff above...

Oh, more garbage here: Measles outbreak likely caused by vaccinated children, science shows - NaturalNews.com

and here: Measles vaccines kill more people than measles, CDC data proves - NaturalNews.com

I know, it's all garbage....


----------

